# Quelle imprimante pour travaux graphisme



## ceddie (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je suis un professionnel (pas du graphisme) et mon entreprise est équipée en Apple.

J'ai actuellement une vieille HP à jet d'encre couleur ... qui commence sérieusement à me taper sur le système car elle n'accepte pas ou peu le papier épais.

Je cherche donc à la remplacer pour des travaux d'impression de plaquettes (sur papier épais donc).

Il faut aussi que le driver me permette de gérer des impressions sans marges (à bord perdu).

Avez-vous des références vers lesquelles m'orienter ?

Merci par avance


----------



## ceddie (16 Mars 2011)

Personne pour me mettre sur une piste ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

Sur quel système es-tu ?
J'ai longtemps été très content d'une Epson A3 jet d'encre "quelque chose 1800 ?" ; il faut que je vérifie... (pour imprimer à moindre coût par rapport à CopyTop & Co des posters, ces grandes affiches qu'on voit dans les congrés médicaux...). Elle permettait d'imprimer sur toutes sortes de papiers, et en particulier du papier épais, sans marges... Jusque qu'à SNow Leopard où cette dernière fonction bien pratique est devenue non fonctionnelle sur cette imprimante.
Maintenant, question respect des couleurs et tout ça, je ne peux t'être d'aucune utilité, désolé. J'avais l'impression qu'avec les Epson, c'est pllutôt correct...


----------



## ceddie (16 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sur quel système es-tu ?
> J'ai longtemps été très content d'une Epson A3 jet d'encre "quelque chose 1800 ?" ; il faut que je vérifie... (pour imprimer à moindre coût par rapport à CopyTop & Co des posters, ces grandes affiches qu'on voit dans les congrés médicaux...). Elle permettait d'imprimer sur toutes sortes de papiers, et en particulier du papier épais, sans marges... Jusque qu'à SNow Leopard où cette dernière fonction bien pratique est devenue non fonctionnelle sur cette imprimante.
> Maintenant, question respect des couleurs et tout ça, je ne peux t'être d'aucune utilité, désolé. J'avais l'impression qu'avec les Epson, c'est pllutôt correct...



Je suis en effet sur Snow Leopard et j'utilise principalement indesign CS4 pour mes mises en pages.

Or, si la fonction sans marge ne fonctionne plus ... c'est alors rédhibitoire pour moi.

J'avais en effet vu une Epson de ce type (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/10796/epson-stylus-photo-r1900.html) mais c'est la R1900 d'Epson ... mais impossible d'avoir une information détaillée sur ses réelles capacités ???


----------



## cerock (16 Mars 2011)

J'ai une epson r1800, elle fonctionne très bien en sans marges avec snow leopard. 
Les profils couleurs existent pour beaucoup de type de papier, donc le rendu assez bon.

Elle accepte bien le papier épais car elle charge le papier de l'arrière (j'imprime sur le papier baryte jet d'encre illford)

Par contre l'encre n'est pas donné


----------



## ceddie (16 Mars 2011)

cerock a dit:


> J'ai une epson r1800, elle fonctionne très bien en sans marges avec snow leopard.
> Les profils couleurs existent pour beaucoup de type de papier, donc le rendu assez bon.
> 
> Elle accepte bien le papier épais car elle charge le papier de l'arrière (j'imprime sur le papier baryte jet d'encre illford)
> ...



Merci pour le retour 

Quel grammage maxi as-tu déjà utilisé avec cette imprimante ?

Je travaille en général sur du 250 gr (maxi) ... pense-tu que la r1900 (qui semble être la successeur de la R1800) pourra encaisser ce type d'épaisseur ?


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2011)

cerock a dit:


> J'ai une epson r1800, elle fonctionne très bien en sans marges avec snow leopard.
> Les profils couleurs existent pour beaucoup de type de papier, donc le rendu assez bon.
> 
> Elle accepte bien le papier épais car elle charge le papier de l'arrière (j'imprime sur le papier baryte jet d'encre illford)
> ...



Voilà, c'est celle que j'ai.
Mais depuis SL j'ai une petite marge, pas grosse, 1 mm tout au plus, mais une petite marge quand même qui n'existait pas sous Leopard.
Tu as fais quelque chose de spécial ? Des réglages particuliers ? Du coup, ton post me redonne de l'espoir et je vais me replonger dans les réglages de l'imprimante ; j'ai forcément raté quelque chose si des utilisateurs ont gardé l'impression sans marge.

Sinon, la R1900 est une évolution de la R1800, que nous sommes donc 2 à trouver excellente, et apparemment, le problème de marge vient de moi, pas de l'imprimante.
Donc, pour la R1900, ben, vas-y. Téléphone éventuellement à MacWay avant pour avoir confirmation qu'il n'y a aucun problème avec les marges ; l'accueil est en général agréable.


----------



## ceddie (17 Mars 2011)

Bon, ben merci pour toutes ces précisions ... je vais voir avec MacWay ce qu'il en est ?


----------



## cerock (17 Mars 2011)

Le ILFORD GALERIE GOLD FIBRE SILK (310g/m2)  passe mais c'est limite, pour du 250g/m2 c'est sans aucun soucis, ce sont des imprimantes conçuent pour la photo.

@Bigdidou Je n'ai rien fait de spécial, mis a part télécharger le dernier driver sur le site d'epson (suisse). Je n'utilise pas le driver inclut dans SL


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Mars 2011)

cerock a dit:


> Le ILFORD GALERIE GOLD FIBRE SILK (310g/m2)  passe mais c'est limite, pour du 250g/m2 c'est sans aucun soucis, ce sont des imprimantes conçuent pour la photo.
> 
> @Bigdidou Je n'ai rien fait de spécial, mis a part télécharger le dernier driver sur le site d'epson (suisse). Je n'utilise pas le driver inclut dans SL



Ah, ben voilà. Tout s'explique pour moi.
Je télécharge de ce pas...
Merci


----------

